# Crew



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

My buddy and I have fiished offshore for almost 20 years and will be glad to pay our share of cost and help clean up. If you need crew and someone to just get out and have a good time just send me a PM. We have gear also. Looking foward to meeting some new fishing friends.


----------

